# Soapy water, what espresso substitute?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

This is an excellent tutorial about using soap to practice steaming milk. However, using this method would still require espresso for practicing the pour. Is there anything you can use as an espresso substitute??

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/learning-latte-art-with-steamed-soapy-water-t7248.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I just got some crap supermarket beans to use.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> Is there anything you can use as an espresso substitute??


Drinking chocolate.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Drinking chocolate.


Good idea!! Just mixed with water to make a very thin 'paste'?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Soy sauce in water?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> Good idea!! Just mixed with water to make a very thin 'paste'?


Needs to have some viscosity in it to mimic the density of espresso - not too much though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

soy sauce


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Bovil, especially as we are about to move into autumn...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> soy sauce


This


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Just use instant coffee


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Today's practice with soy sauce


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

oddknack said:


> View attachment 9207
> 
> 
> Today's practice with soy sauce


Looks cracking. Were you tempted to taste it?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks cracking. Were you tempted to taste it?


Now that gives me an idea for April 1st


----------

